# Lautsprecher rauschen von selbst (ohne Audio-Quelle)



## Polysom (10. April 2017)

Hallo,
habe mir vor ca. 1 Jahr neue 2.1 Lautsprecher gekauft und schon länger ein Problem mit ihnen (ka ob schon seit Auslieferung, sicher viele Monate):
Die Lautsprecher geben Ton von sich, auch wenn sie das gerade gar nicht sollten, daher immer wenn die Lautsprecher selbst an sind, aber keine Audio-Quelle abgespielt wird (also z.B. PC aus) rauschen sie vor sich hin.
Die Lautstärke des Rauschens kann man verändern indem man die Lautsprecher lauter oder leiser stellt. Der Ton wird deutlich leiser wenn man das Audio-Kabel abzieht (subjektiv insbesondere in den höheren Lautstärkeregionen/evtl. konstant prozentual), aber verschwindet nie, solange man die Lautsprecher nicht ausschaltet. Der Ton ist sowohl in den Speakern aus auch im Subwoofer zu hören.
(Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob es ein konstantes eher fiepiges Geräusch gibt und wenn man lauter stellt ein lautes Brummen dazukommt oder nur Einbildung ist und ein Geräusch ist, das sich einfach anders anhört wenn es lauter wird)

Die Lautsprecher selbst sind Wavemaster MX3+.

Kennt vllt. irgendjmd. das Problem oder kann sich was drunter vorstellen?
Grüße


----------



## Malkolm (10. April 2017)

Klingt nach verstärkter Restwelligkeit bzw. Rauschen das sich die Lautsprecher aus dem Netz sowie dem Netzteil/sonstigen Komponenten zieht. Bei Aktivboxen dieser Preisklasse kommt das schonmal vor.


----------



## ChrisX84 (10. April 2017)

Wir wohnen nahe am Flughafen Tegel in der Einflugschneise. Nicht selten hatte ich abends den Funkverkehr der Maschinen in meinen Boxen.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. April 2017)

Das ist ein 50€ Lautsprecher-Set ...  da hätte ich auch nicht erwartet dass das Signal ordentlich gefiltert wird oder sonstiges.

Die Lösung dafür wäre wohl einfach, einen besseren Verstärker zu kaufen.


----------



## RaidRazer (10. April 2017)

Hatte das Wavemaster Mx3+ dreimal aufgrund der selben "Problem" umgetauscht bis es mir einfach zu dumm war. Nach dem dritten Versuch habe ich mein Geld zurück verlangt und etwas vernünftiges gekauft.
Um 50 Euro bekommt man nichts brauchbares. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tilfred (10. April 2017)

Wenn Du noch Garantie hast gib die Lausprecher zurück.

Wenn Du gerne bastelst, schraub sie auf. Also die große Wooferbox.
Da ist der Trafo drin der anscheinend einen Blechschirm hat. Dieser ist
nicht richtig fest. Einige haben sich da anscheinend mit Heißkleber 
geholfen. Und vorher den Stecker aus der Dose nicht vergessen.  

Ich hatte dieselben Mx 3+ ohne Brummen und war damit zufrieden. 
Vom Klang her.


----------



## JackA (11. April 2017)

Ist halt billig gekauft, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn dann die Qualitativ schelcht ist.


----------



## xformi (11. April 2017)

Ggf. hilft eine Steckdosenleiste mit Entstörfilter. (Folgende Steckdosenleiste hat bei mir das Brummen meines Kopfhörerverstärkers mit zusätzlicher Betriebsspannung (nicht nur USB) beseitigt Brennenstuhl Premium 6fach, Steckdosenleiste schwarz, Uberspannungsschutz, schaltbar)
Aber ja, Aktiv-Boxen rauschen idR. immer ein wenig - die günstigen öfters und stärker als teurere Exemplare.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (11. April 2017)

Meine haben auch ein Grundrauschen, sind die JBL LSR 305 mit nem JBL 310S.
Ich denke nicht das die günstig sind.
Jedoch ist Grundrauschen normal, auch hier nochmal, da das Thema ja ständig kommt:
Woher kommt das Rauschen?


----------



## JackA (12. April 2017)

Meine Heco Victa 200 + Facor Bluetooth Stereo Digi-AMP haben 0 Grundrauschen, nicht mal wenn ich mit dem Ohr direkt dran bin, ist was zu hören


----------



## Stryke7 (12. April 2017)

Also wenn jetzt jeder hier seine Anlage auflisten will ...  

Ich habe alte Bose 301 Series IV  an einem Yamaha RX2090V,  und da ist auch erst ein Rauschen vernehmbar wenn ich diesen sehr weit aufdrehe.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (12. April 2017)

Ja was vergleichen wir denn jetzt hier?
Aktivboxen und Boxen mit Verstärker....


----------



## Stryke7 (12. April 2017)

BBQ-Pirat schrieb:


> Ja was vergleichen wir denn jetzt hier?
> Aktivboxen und Boxen mit Verstärker....



Das vom TE genutzte Set hat einen integrierten Verstärker im Subwoofer und passive Main-Lautsprecher. 

Auch integrierte Verstärker sollten vernünftig sein ...


----------



## Polysom (25. April 2017)

Danke für all die Antworten
Habe dann amazon angeschrieben u. die haben mir direkt ein neues Set geschickt :daumen, das die Probleme mit dem Fiepen nicht mehr hat und das Rauschen stark verringert.
Wenn man jetzt nur etwas Rauschen u. kein Fiepen hat kann man das Rauschen auch noch verringern indem man den Line-In-Anschluss wechselt [(am Subwoofer eher große, stationäre Geräte ("höheren Line Signalegel"), an der Fernbedienung eher mobile (bzw. mit niedrigerem)] + ein Reviewer des MX3+ meinte das die Störungen evtl. am mitgelieferten Klinke-Kabel liegen.
Wavemaster scheint das Problem bekannt zu sein, im Handbuch schreiben sie von möglichen Störungen durch Handys u. im OVP-Karton liegt ein Zettel, das man sie doch bitte bei Rauschen kontaktieren sollte (war halt nur bissl. spät dafür),
also zumindest im Garantieraum sollte man nicht ganz auf dem Trockenen sitzen.


----------



## S!lent dob (25. April 2017)

Wo hast du das Teil den angeschlossen? Hinten am MB/Soka oder vorne an I/O Hub?


----------



## Polysom (25. April 2017)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Wo hast du das Teil den angeschlossen? Hinten am MB/Soka oder vorne an I/O Hub?


Am Line-Out (grünen) am Mobo (hatte dank meiner Verkabelung auch wenig Wahl). Ist eins schlechter als das Andere?


----------



## S!lent dob (26. April 2017)

Am I.O. Hub hat man, speziel durch schlecht, oder gar nicht geschirmte Kabel häufig ein deutliches Rauschen, das ist i.d.R. am MoBo/Soka nicht so.


----------

